

Steam Hardware Survey: December 2009 - bugs
http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/

======
TimothyFitz
This is a great study of "what does an average gamer have?", for "what does an
average casual game player have?" the unity hardware study is great
<http://unity3d.com/webplayer/hwstats/>

Of note, a around 35-40% of unity users have Intel graphics hardware and have
dramatically lower resolution screens.

~~~
thwarted
Yeah, it would be interesting to see this broken down by the types of games
purchased/run through Steam.

------
azharcs
on a unrelated note, Steam is having a awesome holiday sale, where most of
games are selling at a discount of 50%-80%. So all you frugal gamers should be
buying now.

<http://store.steampowered.com/>

note: I am not related to either Steam or Valve in anyway, I just love Steam
as it has made my life easier wrt playing and managing games.

~~~
pclark
clearly need a hacker news group to show the world how hard we work :)

~~~
bnmrrs
I went ahead and made one. <http://steamcommunity.com/groups/hackernews>

------
Locke1689
I don't know about you guys but I never run a Windows OS on a machine without
a corresponding UNIX system as dual boot. Therefore I always use Nvidia cards
now because I like semi-functional drivers in Linux. I guess Linux users
aren't a huge percentage but writing useable AMD/ATI drivers for Linux may
land a few.

~~~
likpok
I would have agreed with you until about a year ago, when AMD got it's act in
gear and starting releasing better linux drivers. Admittedly, I used only one
(and never used an nVidia), but the experience was fine (excepting the growing
pains of the initial rereleases of fglrx).

~~~
randallsquared
I just bought a new computer because the Catalyst driver for Linux wasn't
doing it for me (and I had an iMac, so I couldn't easily swap the video card).
With my medium-range nVidia 220 GT card, things are enormously better.

~~~
bugs
I just got a new laptop and I must say ati has come a long way since I had my
9600 from them, (I am using fglrx and ubuntu karmic)

------
jsz0
This is odd:

October Windows 7 increase: +3.06% November Windows 7 increase: +3.62%
December Windows 7 increase: +2.47%

I would have expected a much bigger X-Mas bump for Windows 7 but instead
December was the smallest increase since its release.

~~~
brown9-2
I would imagine you would start seeing a bump from Christmas sales _after_
December

